# We're into September...



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

...and I still haven't seen any official info on the 2011 models. What's going on? I thought Cannondale was going to try pushing 2011's early due to the high demand/low inventories of the 2010s.


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

Your lbs should have an order book for them that has all the pics,prices and specs of the line-up and you can order them awhile. IDK whats going on with the website.......i wouldve thought they couldve had the website updated before the books came out. IMO 'Dale is really dropping the ball this year

oh and btw.......FIRST !!!!


----------



## skaruda_23 (May 8, 2009)

ph0enix said:


> ...and I still haven't seen any official info on the 2011 models. What's going on? I thought Cannondale was going to try pushing 2011's early due to the high demand/low inventories of the 2010s.


I've been wondering the same things... taking forever!!!


----------



## hikertoo (Jul 7, 2010)

I was looking for one earlier in the summer and ended up buying a Gary Fisher Cronus in stead, now I want to upgrade my wifes bike and thought the Synapse 5 Fem would be great for her.......at least at this point she can wait until the spring if needed...think they'll be out by then?


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm frustrated too. The shops have the catalog but when I tried to order the 2011 CAAD 10 it was a nightmare. We called their sales rep who told them they didn't have any yet. We asked when they would expect delivery and we were told anywhere from late October until the end of December! I ended up not ordering, I mean why would I give that kind of time frame. I wish they would get their act together.


----------



## STARNUT (Jun 19, 2005)

you guys are talking to the wrong people.

I have 2011 product instock and more shipping every few days. Any dealer can log into their Crit account and see an expectied ship date on any model, any size, any color, any crank option.

It's not Cannondale's fault, it's your dealer.


2nd most companies don't switch over to the next model year until the 'offical' unvailing of product at interbike, which is next week.

everyone ctfo. What model, size, color, and crank bcd do you want to know about for ship dates. I'll look and tell you.

Starnut


----------



## johnbryer (Aug 31, 2010)

The only info I got is the 105 version of the Super6 is $2K, while the rival version is $2500.


----------



## wedge962005 (Jan 4, 2010)

Interested in the following three in 58 CM

CAAD 10 DA (top of line in black)
CAAD 10 Ultegra (either color)

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## jinnjia (Jun 12, 2010)

2011 U.S. web catalog is finally up today !!!!!


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

im confused about the prices. I was always hearing that the prices of the CAAD10 were gonna be close to that of the CAAD9's and from what i seen on the site the CAAD10-1 is over a grand more then was being reported a few weeks agp


----------



## RickD (Jul 17, 2010)

What happened to the caad10-4 Rival Force bike, it doesn't show in the catalog


----------



## CdaleNut (Aug 2, 2009)

RickD said:


> What happened to the caad10-4 Rival Force bike, it doesn't show in the catalog



http://www.cannondale.com/usa/usaeng/Products/Bikes/Road/Elite-Road/CAAD10/Details/2487-1RAX4C48BLK-CAAD-10-4-Rival


its there

its also only available in the US


----------



## RickD (Jul 17, 2010)

Yep, i was looking at the European English page.


----------



## Banissque (Aug 21, 2010)

Pretty sexy line up, I think.

Anyone have any ideas what the Supersix Rival will retail for in the US or Canada? I can't see the bike shops here having the new models in stock for at least a month and would consider a trip down to Montana if the price is right or have one shipped from further afield. I have been on a good few test rides of the 2010 Super-six and just love it... think that the 2011 version might be the bike for me.

We always seem to pay more (for anything) than the people stateside even when the exchange rates are close to parity.

Any dealers on here feel free to drop me a pm with your info, prices and website addresses.


----------



## icy (Nov 22, 2008)

$2700 Can for the ss rival


----------



## ph0enix (Aug 12, 2009)

icy said:


> $2700 Can for the ss rival


I dig it in black but what's with the decal lines not connecting? It's a mess visually.

The Di2 version is the same price as the team bike with Super Record.

What saddles are they using on the HiMOD's? It's not listed in the specs.


----------

